# Undo/Redo hand gesture bug on iPad Pro in StaffPad.



## visualride (Aug 26, 2020)

I've been trying to find faster workflows with StaffPad. Sometimes the three finger swipe works for Undo, but mostly it doesn't. After trying this hand gesture, I loose the ability to undo (it's greyed out) till I re-start StaffPad. The same happens with copy/paste. After doing a pinch-to copy gesture, the Paste icon is removed from StaffPad till I re-start it. I have a 2018 iPad Pro 256gig. Any suggestions? Or should I just forward this to StaffPad Support?


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 26, 2020)

That is an interesting bug. I know when beginning a brand new work from a template. sometimes you cannot do undo until you save the file and get back into it....


----------



## visualride (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks dcoscina! Perhaps I just needed to save first. I'll try that later. By the way, I just bought Guitars Vol. 1, and Essentials Drummers as they were within my current budget. They sound fantastic (to my relatively untrained ear) so far!


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 26, 2020)

visualride said:


> Thanks dcoscina! Perhaps I just needed to save first. I'll try that later. By the way, I just bought Guitars Vol. 1, and Essentials Drummers as they were within my current budget. They sound fantastic (to my relatively untrained ear) so far!


Oh I totally dig Essential Drummers.


----------



## visualride (Aug 26, 2020)

Cool. I only play the piano, so I’m still pretty new to to drums. It would be great to see/ hear what you’ve done so far with Essential Drummers. I have a great app called Drum School that teaches me some basics and I’ve been using it to copy the notation for the drum beats that I need as a start.


----------

